
Wary of public transport, coronavirus-hit Americans turn to bikes - jseliger
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-bikes/wary-of-public-transport-coronavirus-hit-americans-turn-to-bikes-idUSKBN21Z1BX
======
meerita
One positive effect is cities will open to more biking, EUC and e-scooters. I
personally hope my city council opens more to those vehicles this year. Here
in Barcelona we have a nice grid of roads for bikes, but electrical scooters
(specially the bigger ones) are banned from the main roads and limited to
25km. Clean energy transportation banned for nothing. Nonsense.

